# Found: one very tired birb



## Nemerida (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello! I am from Estonia.
Today (March 14th) I came across a pigeon on my way home. They were sitting close to the apartment building door I needed to go through, but didn't budge when I passed by, just looked me up a little bit ( sorry the pics are huge, its midnight and Im very tired to edit )









I threw some oats which the bird ignored, though it did try to run away as I approached to feed it ( came at it so to say ). Didn't run too far and waited to see if I'd give chase for a sec before returning to the door to lean on. I got worried so I took it in; it was very easy to catch and it struggled for a second before going still. Have read some tips to hydrate it first and found a link to this site.

I have not inspected the bird for wounds, but from a first glance it doesnt look like theres bleeding nor broken wings ( only a very dusty bird ). Will check more in the morning. It looks very tired. On the porch it's left quite a few what I assumed big poops of black and white color. Also judging from the smell it might have scare-pooped into the box soon after capture.
Do hope it's nothing big and it will get well soon.
Thank you for any tips!
~Best Wishes, Nemerida


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Nemerida (Mar 24, 2018)

Update 25th

The bird seems more lively and is trying to avoid me more, running circles in the box. Poop everywhere. Still doesnt seem too interested in oats, will try to feed it some seeds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is either sick or injured. Can you post a pic of his droppings? Have you checked for any wounds yet? Check way down his throat with a flash light to see if anything down there?
Yes, he needs seed. A wild birdseed mix would be fine.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello! Aaww he is sooooo cute 😘


----------

